# 2009 350 grizzly



## harmonsbrute

hey guys. I got a friend that has a 09 grizzly 350. He's running 26inch mud lites and he wants to be able to turn them better. What clutch springs should he run? He was talkin to the stealership and they just said it would be ok to change the secondary. 

I have to clue on this and I told him I would find out.. so help me out guys.. 


wish he owned a kaw. easier to work on


----------



## IBBruin

I uploaded a 360 Griz manual. I'm not sure if it's the same as the 350 but yamie uses a very unusual front clutch. The one I tore down has hollow rollers that swing out further as the rpm's increase. The sheave rides on these rollers. It's weird. I''m pretty sure there was only one secondary spring available at the time we did his. We installed it and he still has trouble turning 27" mud lights.


----------



## harmonsbrute

what spring did u add?


----------



## IBBruin

We changed the secondary. I don't remember what color. We got it from EPI. There isn't a spring to change in the front.


----------



## IBBruin

Download that manual and look at the front clutch. :thinking:


----------



## onebadbruin

when did they make the griz 360 never herd of it. also for the 350's i have only seen one spring and it was a green one from epi.


----------



## onebadbruin

it says it will help turn up to 28"s heres the link
https://www.erlandsonperformance.co...n=CTGY&Store_Code=EPI&Category_Code=clspriyam


----------



## IBBruin

I may be all wet on that. I thought it was a 360, lemme check


----------



## onebadbruin

i don't think they ever made a 360 i am almost positive


----------



## IBBruin

Yea, my bad, it was a 350. Here's the manual

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=101


----------



## onebadbruin

ok thats what i thought lol


----------



## IBBruin

Good catch, someone's gotta keep me straight.


----------



## harmonsbrute

bruin have u heard of the shim mod? i heard if u had 1mm shims behid the front clutch it gives u a gear reduction. have u heard anything bout it


----------



## IBBruin

Haven't heard of it. I'd be interested in finding out about it though.


----------



## harmonsbrute

i join grizzlycentral.com. i guess they guys on there do it. im gonna c wat i can find out


----------



## duramaxlover

harmon did ur buddie ever get this fixed if he didnt he might want to look into a coopmod or a shim mod and yes they are like gear reducton with a coop mod you dont lose any top end either


----------

